# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  đố vui tí nào :)

## phukotler5

Con ma xanh đập 1 phát chết, con ma đỏ đập 2 phát thì chết. Làm sao chỉ với 2 lần đập mà chết cả 2 con? :lick:

----------


## hoa nam anh

cho 2 con gần nhau xong đập thoy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])))))))))))

----------


## myhanh2365

> Con ma xanh đập 1 phát chết, con ma đỏ đập 2 phát thì chết. Làm sao chỉ với 2 lần đập mà chết cả 2 con? :lick:


Thì lấy con ma xanh ra đập 1 cái cho nó chết (nhưng để cho ma đỏ chứng kiến "cuộc hành quyết") lúc này, con ma đỏ nhìn thấy thế là sợ quá, mặt mày 'tái xanh', tận dụng thời cơ thế là đập 1 cái, con ma đỏ chết luôn (vì ai bảo chuyển sang "màu xanh" làm gì)

----------


## sonseoer001

đã là ma thì nó chẳng sợ cái j` cả [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) cùng lắm chết lần nữa là cùng chứ =))))

----------


## kysybongdemictu

Cầm con ma đỏ đập con ma xanh, xong đập con ma đỏ thêm cái nữa hehe

----------


## chan

*Trả lời: đố vui tí nào [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

Tí và Tèo xem bóng đá khuya. Buồn ngủ. Tí nói : " Mùng một tháng một". Tèo nói: " Ba mươi tháng chạp". Hai chúng nó hiểu nhau và đi ngủ. Bạn có hiểu gì không ?







_____________
 noi that van phong | noi that hoi truong | ban lam viec | ghe van phong | vach ngan van phong

----------

